# Scrapbook Adobe after Effects CS5.5



## Kamener (11. Dezember 2012)

Hallo im Forum,
ich habe ein Template für ein Scrapbook gefunden und würde das gerne erweitern.

Hier der Link

Ich würde gerne viel mehr Seiten zur Verfügung haben.
Ich habe schon probiert einige Daten einfach zu duplizieren, aber der Schuss ging nach hinten los.
Kann mir bitte irgendjemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

Leider kann ich kein Englisch, daher nutzt mir das Tut nicht wirklich etwas.

Danke vorweg
Kamener


----------



## Kamener (12. Dezember 2012)

Von 36 Aufrufern war nicht einer mit einer Idee dabei****


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Dezember 2012)

Hi Kamener,

in dem Videotutorial wird exakt beschrieben, wie man diese Seiten erstellt. Und es sollte kein Problem sein, anhand der Beschreibung mehr Seiten zu erstellen. Leider habe zumindest ich keine Zeit, dir englische Tutorials von anderen Webseiten in deutsch zu übersetzen ... und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es auch den anderen so geht. Keiner von "uns" benötigt offenbar dieses Scrapbook und deshalb wird sich auch keiner die Zeit nehmen wollen, sich länger damit zu beschäftigen. Zumal die Lösung ja vorliegt, wenn auch in englisch.
Versuch einfach mal das Videotutorial durch anschauen zu verstehen. So wahnsinnig kompliziert ist es eigentlich nicht.

Sorry,
Martin


----------



## Kamener (12. Dezember 2012)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> So wahnsinnig kompliziert ist es eigentlich nicht.



Daran sieht man dass du mich nicht kennst
Aber ich versuche mal mein Glück. Ist für eine gute Sache das ganze.

Grüße und Danke
Wolfgang


----------



## Kamener (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin echt aufgeschmissen.
So gut es ging habe ich das ganze (versucht) nachzuvollziehen.
Ich habe einfach die Ebenen dupliziert, das ging auch ohne Probleme.
Nur habe ich jetzt auch die Namen der Grafiken dupliziert.
Habe somit manche Grafiken doppelt oder gar dreifach in der Komposition.
Im Video hat der gute Mann einfach per Maus die neue Grafik in die Komposition gezogen.
Das bekomme ich nicht hin. Ich habe versucht mit der gedrückten Alt Taste usw. das neue Bild
in meine Komposition zu ziehen, geht nicht. Ersetze ich die vorhanden Grafik durch meine eigene, ändern sich auch die doppelten dementsprechend. Umbenennen hat mich auch nicht weitergebracht.

Ich hoffe ich konnte halbwegs erklären wo mein Problem liegt.

Grüße
Wolfgang


----------

